# Log-Hauler



## CRESTLINE (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures of the Log-Hauler my son and myself constructed. Comments??


----------



## hamish (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks great, a lil too big for my atv though!

Its hard to tell from the pictures, but do you have dual tongs on it and are they both run off of an electric winch or???

Tell me how it works............


----------



## CRESTLINE (Feb 28, 2011)

We have a 5500 lb winch from Harbor Freight on the hitch end. The winch line is attached to a 6000 lb choker with a snatch block (doubles the winch capacity which takes some of the load off). The choker runs over a 6" idler pulley at the rear arch. We use a 3/8" chain with a slip hook to choke the logs. Once the log or loggs are winched up to the arch, we have another 3/8" chain that attaches to the sides of the arch to cradel the loggs so there is no stress on the winch while transporting. There is also a movable inverted "V" at the hitch end with a chain & binder to hold the loggs straight. Works really well for the first design!!


----------



## lfnh (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking arch. What are the dimensions of the steel tubing used for framing ?


----------



## hamish (Feb 28, 2011)

CRESTLINE said:


> We have a 5500 lb winch from Harbor Freight on the hitch end. The winch line is attached to a 6000 lb choker with a snatch block (doubles the winch capacity which takes some of the load off). The choker runs over a 6" idler pulley at the rear arch. We use a 3/8" chain with a slip hook to choke the logs. Once the log or loggs are winched up to the arch, we have another 3/8" chain that attaches to the sides of the arch to cradel the loggs so there is no stress on the winch while transporting. There is also a movable inverted "V" at the hitch end with a chain & binder to hold the loggs straight. Works really well for the first design!!



Should you get a chance, I would be grateful for a few more pics of the set up, save a lil trial and error!


----------



## CRESTLINE (Feb 28, 2011)

The tubing is actually 2 pieces of 1 1/2" X 5 1/2" X 2 1/2" - 1/4" thick channel welded together to make a 5 1/2" X 4" tube. It is 48" between the arch at the wheels and 5' from the ground to the arch.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks Awesome!


----------



## lfnh (Feb 28, 2011)

hamish said:


> Should you get a chance, I would be grateful for a few more pics of the set up, save a lil trial and error!


 
Yup, if you get a chance some close pics of wheel of arch would be appreciated. Thanks for the steel dimensions.


----------



## dancan (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice looking setup !


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice, I like it, Joe.


----------



## CRESTLINE (Mar 2, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the Log-Hauler.


----------



## lfnh (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for adding the extra closeup photos!


----------



## wildwilly411 (Mar 4, 2011)

nice rig, well built. the only thing i would advise is putting a shield on the winch protecting driver if that cable ever breaks. ive been there when one breaks, it looked like it was snowing (from the paper the strands are wrapped in) the hand winch flew 60 feet taking down 4 lites and stuck in a concrete block wall. that was the end of cabe for me. ive never heard any thing like it


----------



## Garmins dad (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice set up.. Thanks for all the pictures.. :msp_smile:

I second the cover for the winch.. or replace the line with rope line..


----------



## CRESTLINE (Mar 5, 2011)

*Winch Cover*

First of all, Thanks to everyone for your comments. As I said before, this is our first design. We never use the winch with a driver in place on the tractor. In fact, I do not allow anyone to be directly in line with the winch cable when it is in use. Once the log or loggs have been winched up, we run a 3/8" high tensel strength chain from a hook on one side of the arch, down under the log and back up to a hook on the opposite arch cradling it in place. We then release the winch to relieve the pressure off the cable before the driver moves the load. Again, thanks for the comments.


----------



## indiansprings (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice work, it's something I need to take the time to make. I'll bet it saves time and keeps the wood much cleaner than dragging it out.


----------



## hamish (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the close up pics. Gonna be scrounging steel for the next few weeks.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Mar 6, 2011)

nice job.:msp_thumbup: rep sent


----------



## Pete H (Mar 8, 2011)

I have been looking and reading and learning things from this site for some time now but not posted before, but this log hauler is some thing that I think would be really usefull for me to build. I have a wood mizer LT15 mill and it would allow a log to be lowered right onto the mill ready for sawing.


----------



## hamish (Mar 8, 2011)

Pete H said:


> I have been looking and reading and learning things from this site for some time now but not posted before, but this log hauler is some thing that I think would be really usefull for me to build. I have a wood mizer LT15 mill and it would allow a log to be lowered right onto the mill ready for sawing.



It will work great for its intended usage and just be sure to build it to suit your needs. What to you intend to haul it with? 
Welcome to AS.


----------



## Pete H (Mar 9, 2011)

hamish said:


> It will work great for its intended usage and just be sure to build it to suit your needs. What to you intend to haul it with?
> Welcome to AS.


 
I am mostly milling chestnut some of which I have to haul down public roads and some are also to heavy to pick up with the tines on my tractor so having a log hauler similar to this would enable me to pick up the log from where it falls and carry it back home and lower it straight onto the bed of the mill


----------



## hamish (Mar 9, 2011)

Pete H said:


> I am mostly milling chestnut some of which I have to haul down public roads and some are also to heavy to pick up with the tines on my tractor so having a log hauler similar to this would enable me to pick up the log from where it falls and carry it back home and lower it straight onto the bed of the mill


 

What area of France are you in? (I worked close to Strasbourg in the early 90's......alwyas amazes me when talking about trees with all the places I have been to).


----------



## Pete H (Mar 10, 2011)

hamish said:


> What area of France are you in? (I worked close to Strasbourg in the early 90's......alwyas amazes me when talking about trees with all the places I have been to).


 
We are in Brittany in the depertment of Morbihan. Its a fairly hilly area with a lot of trees, mainly chestnut and oak but also quite a few pines. I came here recently from England and set up with the LT 15 hoping to pick up a few jobs but things have really taken off which is why I need a better way to move logs around. There are a lot of British people living in this area buying up and renovating some of the old stone cottages that are tucked away in some really beautiful places. It is mainly these people who are looking for new beams and other wood that is very difficult to get hold of now from established sawmills that have almost disapeared from most of the villages


----------



## CRESTLINE (Mar 19, 2011)

*Log-Hauler Update*

Well, we broke our winch today. Took it back to Harbor Freight to exchange it. No problem ...... NOT!! Seems that they forgot to mention that the 5500 lb winch I purchased was being "dis-continued". So, they didn't have one to exchange for my broke one. Needless to say, I got a total refund on my purchase price plus the $29 I paid for the extended warranty. We went to Northern Tool to check out their winches. We chose their 9000 lb winch which works so much better than the 5500 lb one we had. Cost me an extra $200 bucks, but it is worth it, plus I purchased their extended warranty which lasts for 3 years (total replacement, no questions asked). Just hope they don't decide to dis-continue it!!!


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting all the pics. I don't think you can go wrong with that extra heavy duty winch. There are some things that are fine to buy from Harbor Frieght but I don't get anything that has a motor from them. I hope to build one of these some time in the future. Keep up the good work.


----------



## zogger (Mar 23, 2011)

*way cool!*

One of the better home built gizmos I have seen! Good luck with the bigger winch


----------



## CRESTLINE (Apr 10, 2011)

*Logs*

Well the new winch works great. Attached are a few pic's of the logs we hauled with our log-hauler. The big one in the pic is a southern white pine about 28" in dia. Should make some nice boards. Now just waiting on our sawmill to be delivered.


----------



## Can8ianTimber (Apr 12, 2011)

Well that should keep the mill busy for a couple hours anyways. That is a nice pile of logs. I would say you have that logging arch broke in by now. Good job.


----------



## CRESTLINE (May 1, 2011)

*New Addition to Log-Hauler*

Well we got all of our logs hauled in so we made an additional attachment for our hauler while we are waiting on our mill to be completed and delivered. I have attached a few pictures.


----------



## hamish (May 1, 2011)

Ok amazing, I like it but geesh you guys gotta stop doing this, i'm almost done my first version of the arch....now I have to make changes!


----------



## Hddnis (May 2, 2011)

CRESTLINE said:


> Well we got all of our logs hauled in so we made an additional attachment for our hauler while we are waiting on our mill to be completed and delivered. I have attached a few pictures.





Looks really good, nice craftsmanship and design.

I think you're back to needing a shield for the winch cable. I don't see any way to effectively use the forks without someone sitting on the tractor in-line with the whip lash of a broken cable. 




Mr. HE


----------

